# My vShare close automaticly



## zufar

Hello there,

My problem is exactly just like this video. here is the link,

vShare Crashes - YouTube

I just bought my iphone few days ago. that seller jailbreak for me. this is what happend. when i download game name Highway Rider and i cant install it. so i just download appsync from cydia. problem solved. after that i search for Tample Run and i download it then i installed it to my iphone. The problem is after i install suddently it just keep install continuously cant stop. after it install vshare is automatically shut/close just like in the video. what i do is i go setting and off auto-install. even when i shut my phone off the problem still the same. i reinstall vshare still the same.
Pardon my bad english.

Regards.


----------

